# Feminine version of "Jeffrey", anyone?



## 2ndHeartbeat

A very (VERY.) close person to me, I guess my best friend in a sense, was just in a serious accident about a month ago... in a nutshell he has such brain damage that he will never be "himself" again, he will never think like one of us... he's basically now the equivalent of a newborn. 

I'm pregnant and the name is decided if it's a boy, but I've been toying with the idea of, if it's a girl, naming her (if I choose against Mercedes!) after him..... if... that's possible? I refuse to name my daughter Jeffrey, lol...

I can't seem to figure out what the feminine version would be? I'm even up for inventing it lol... but I have no ideas :shrug:


----------



## sarah1989

Not sure if this would be considered a feminine version or not, but I googled different spellings of Jeffery and found this:



> Geffrey, Geoff, Geoffery, Geoffrey, Geoffroy, Geoffry, Geofrey, Godfrey, Jefery, Jeff, Jefferey, Jefferies, Jeffery, *Jeffree, Jeffrie*, Jeffries, Jeffry, Jefry, Jeoffrol, Jephers, Jepherson, Jephrey, Jephry

And thought maybe the two in purple would be the most feminine out of the bunch. I know a girl I went to school with was named Corey, spelt Korie... which made it feminine, so maybe just a different spelling will be your answer. Another option maybe to use Jeffery as a middle name, Ariel Jeffery for example, feminine and unique.

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

Wow... new spellings... interesting... why I never thought of that? XD I might actually consider it as a middle name, but it wouldn't go well with my current first name that I have in mind XD Thanks!


----------



## ~Roo~

First of all, I'm very very sorry to hear about your friend. That is so tragic! :nope:

Changing the spelling of a masculine name doesn't make it a girls name. It's just a boys name, slapped on a girl, with a crazy spelling that the child will have to spell out for the rest of their life. I'm glad you refuse to name your little girl Jeffrey (applause) :thumbup:

As for a feminine alternative, the closest thing I can come up with is Freya, which has the same letters "frey"

Another idea would be to use a female name that has the same meaning as Jeffrey (which means "peace"). Some names that mean peace are Mira, Liv, Malia, Serene, Olivia, Shiloh, Tullia, Zella, Winifred (Winnie)

What is his middle name? Would that be easier to come up with a female version?


----------



## Love Bunny

Aww thats so sad :( 

How about Justine?? I know it doesn't sound like jeffery but we used to call a girl called i know Jeff for short :) Hope this helps xxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

Aww thats so sad :( 

How about Justine?? I know it doesn't sound like jeffery but we used to call a girl called i know Jeff for short :) Hope this helps xxxx


----------



## Ilove

Jefra?


----------



## amylw1

a lady i know is jefrada (spelling may be wrng) but its pronounced "geoff-frey-da"


----------



## Hevz

Josie or Jessie....are they close enough??????:wacko:


:hugs:


----------



## KKS

Sorry to here what has happened but what a lovely idea. 

What about Jefia? Prononced J-fire.


----------



## hivechild

~Roo~ said:


> First of all, I'm very very sorry to hear about your friend. That is so tragic! :nope:
> 
> Changing the spelling of a masculine name doesn't make it a girls name. It's just a boys name, slapped on a girl, with a crazy spelling that the child will have to spell out for the rest of their life. I'm glad you refuse to name your little girl Jeffrey (applause) :thumbup:
> 
> As for a feminine alternative, the closest thing I can come up with is Freya, which has the same letters "frey"
> 
> Another idea would be to use a female name that has the same meaning as Jeffrey (which means "peace"). Some names that mean peace are Mira, Liv, Malia, Serene, Olivia, Shiloh, Tullia, Zella, Winifred (Winnie)
> 
> What is his middle name? Would that be easier to come up with a female version?

These were exactly the thoughts I was going to post, especially Freya and using another name meaning peace!


----------



## Kitty23

Jeffie could be quite cute for a girl? Or even Effie? xxx


----------



## Amygdala

Jeffrey means "God's peace". For a girl's name with the same meaning I found: Shalviya (Hebrew) and Corey/Cory (Germanic). Or how about Frieda (Peace)?


----------



## Jody R

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, what a tragic accident.

I think it is a lovely idea to honour him in your baby's name. You've had some lovely suggestions.

My suggestion would be to give as middle names Jay Freya which sound a little similar to Jeffrey.

I do think using the meaning of Jeffrey is a good idea or perhaps his surname might be usable as a first or middle name.


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

I thought about using his middle name but it wouldn't hold the significance I want.. I really love some of the ideas you've all come up with, Freya is great. I also like Jefia and Jeffie... I had considered "Jephie" at one point... I'm glad I have lots of time to think lol... and you guys are great :hug:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

hivechild said:


> ~Roo~ said:
> 
> 
> First of all, I'm very very sorry to hear about your friend. That is so tragic! :nope:
> 
> Changing the spelling of a masculine name doesn't make it a girls name. It's just a boys name, slapped on a girl, with a crazy spelling that the child will have to spell out for the rest of their life. I'm glad you refuse to name your little girl Jeffrey (applause) :thumbup:
> 
> As for a feminine alternative, the closest thing I can come up with is Freya, which has the same letters "frey"
> 
> Another idea would be to use a female name that has the same meaning as Jeffrey (which means "peace"). Some names that mean peace are Mira, Liv, Malia, Serene, Olivia, Shiloh, Tullia, Zella, Winifred (Winnie)
> 
> What is his middle name? Would that be easier to come up with a female version?
> 
> These were exactly the thoughts I was going to post, especially Freya and using another name meaning peace!Click to expand...

I was going to suggest Freya too.

Or you could use Jeffrey as a middle name. My friend has her mum's maiden name, Evans, as her middle name. Jeffrey can also be a surname so it would sit fine as a middle name.

A lovely thing to do btw. I love naming in memory of family and friends. My LO has my Grandma's middle name.


----------



## whiby

~Roo~ said:


> As for a feminine alternative, the closest thing I can come up with is Freya, which has the same letters "frey"
> 
> Another idea would be to use a female name that has the same meaning as Jeffrey (which means "peace"). Some names that mean peace are Mira, Liv, Malia, Serene, Olivia, Shiloh, Tullia, Zella, Winifred (Winnie)

love these ideas!


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

I got together with his ex girlfriend and did some thinking... his middle name is Andrew so I got to thinking of using that, with Jeffrey as the middle name and I like the idea. Andrea Jeffrey or something to that effect :)


----------



## NuttyJester

Mercedes Jepherson? Nice ring to it??


----------



## NuttyJester

Mercedes Andrea Jepherson!


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

Has to go well with Michael (being the last name) also.


----------



## Amygdala

Other female forms of Andrew:

Andresa
Andra
Andreia
Andrina

Andra Jephia Michael?


----------



## jayjay1990

how about giving her jeffrey as a middle name. my middle name is spesh to me cause its my mams name, both of us nearly died to bring me into the world, and i love it when people ask what my middle name is and i can also explain why. even if people asked why she has a boys name for a middle name she could know that it has a special meaning. just a though, cause i cant think of a femminine verion :S stupmted. xxxx


----------



## JessiHD

I must say I prefer Andrea to Mercedes anyday... What was his surname? Maybe that would make a nice middle name?


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

His last name would probably not fit as a middle name... I don't want to mention it but trust me on this one XD


----------



## JessiHD

Ha! Ok, was just an idea. Lots of people seem to go for surnames as first names nowadays, I usually can't stand it but when it has a sentimental reason I think its fine. I would hesitate to use Jeffrey as a middle name, it is just a little too butch for me, like I wouldn't give a little boy the middle name Mary.


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

I'm almost definitely going to go for Jeffrey as the middle name. I know I'll probably end up changing my mind lol but I like the idea of some form of Andrew as a first, and Jeffrey as a middle XD


----------



## mumnbean

I think Jasmine would be lovely ... However, any token you make, even just having the same first letter, will remind you and make it special forever and give an honour to your friend.


----------



## one_timer

2ndHeartbeat said:


> A very (VERY.) close person to me, I guess my best friend in a sense, was just in a serious accident about a month ago... in a nutshell he has such brain damage that he will never be "himself" again, he will never think like one of us... he's basically now the equivalent of a newborn.
> 
> I'm pregnant and the name is decided if it's a boy, but I've been toying with the idea of, if it's a girl, naming her (if I choose against Mercedes!) after him..... if... that's possible? I refuse to name my daughter Jeffrey, lol...
> 
> I can't seem to figure out what the feminine version would be? I'm even up for inventing it lol... but I have no ideas :shrug:

Hi. I know this is old, but I came across this webpage because I was looking for a female version of Jeffrey myself. I'm not having a kid, but I am writing a book where I wanted a female protagonist named after myself. My name is Jeffrey--but I go by Jeff. Anyway, I did find one name that mean's God's peace. Elfriede. It's German, so it's not that pretty--lol--But that's the only one I've found so far. 

Irene also means peace. Any variation of that probably will, too.

Eriu is the Goddess of Peace and the patron of Ireland. But it comes from the word meaning "land". 

Síocháin means peace in Irish. Its pronunciation can be found here on the website called forvo (I can't post a link due to site rules). just copy the name into the search box and you can hear some Irish dude pronounce it. síocháin Dé means God' peace, but there do not seem to be any names associated with it. 

Seafra/Seafraid is God's peace in Irish, but it seems to be a boy's name. 
I'm particularly partial to Irish names for females. I'm not sure why. I don't have a drop of Irish in me, and my Italian heritage says I should dislike them. hehe. 

I haven't yet found an exact female name meaning God's peace, other than Elfriede. I'm still looking, but this is what I have so far.


----------



## TaylorPage

Jalene?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jefrianna Mercedes Michael (Jeffrianna / Jefryanna / Jeffri-Anna)
Mercedes Jefrianna Michael 

or

Jefriella?

I just realized this is an old post & you have since found out you're having a boy! But, just some ideas for the future! So sorry to hear about your friend! :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sorry to hear about your friend. I see your sig has been updated since this post and I just want to say Matthew is a fabulous name ;)


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

Thanks. We're still iffy about the middle name though. I'm stuck between Jeffrey and Daniel. *shrugs*


----------



## bexoth2011

I dont know, but I used to have a gorgeous friend by the name of Jolena 
Pronounced : JUH LEE NUH

alternative spellings are Jalena. 

:)


----------



## bexoth2011

OH WAIT... youre having a boy. whoooopsie :blush:


----------



## Witkh13

I believe you would be surprised by how much names being omnigender and gender specific are dependent upon where you live.

I am a male named Brent but before the internet I always thought of it as a masculine name. Brent Spiner {Data} is male right? So it was a surprise for me to find that is wrong.

Similarly all angelic names, especially ArchAngel names are omnigender as the kryptology behind angels is they are omnigender entities. That is, they can manifest as either male or female, their choice.

This may have something to do with all 'souls' being omnigender as well. That is if you believe in reincarnation; one can be male in one life, and then female in the next depending on what your higher self chooses to experience and accomplish.

Thank you for sharing your time, and Force. :flower:



~Roo~ said:


> First of all, I'm very very sorry to hear about your friend. That is so tragic! :nope:
> 
> Changing the spelling of a masculine name doesn't make it a girls name. It's just a boys name, slapped on a girl, with a crazy spelling that the child will have to spell out for the rest of their life. I'm glad you refuse to name your little girl Jeffrey (applause) :thumbup:
> 
> As for a feminine alternative, the closest thing I can come up with is Freya, which has the same letters "frey"
> 
> Another idea would be to use a female name that has the same meaning as Jeffrey (which means "peace"). Some names that mean peace are Mira, Liv, Malia, Serene, Olivia, Shiloh, Tullia, Zella, Winifred (Winnie)
> 
> What is his middle name? Would that be easier to come up with a female version?


----------

